# lets make a video



## Queen Frick (Jun 17, 2014)

I'm really bored will people saying they're going to make a movie or video or something and dont. so here is my offer. send me a video of you talking about DPDR, just whatever you want to talk about it and send it to me. preferably uploaded to mediafire and link me to it here or on my facebook  OR send me your written words here or on my facebook and I will incorporate it into the video. not that excitng but yeah lets do it


----------

